# Best brand air filter?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Besides a kn filter what is the best brand or are they all pretty much the same in terms of air flow? Fram, purolator, nissan stock, etc...


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Fram has good quality stuff. Purolator and cheaper price stuff is the opposite. I bought Purolator oil & air filter several times over the year because I was to lazy to goto a farther store to get Fram in which all resulted in bad experience and fast replacement..........oil filter has different standard size.....one air filter does not fit and I did get the right #and size..........another air filter crack open on the side.......don't know how many road dust and bug my engine had combust...........avoid Purolator and cheaper stuff.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

truthfully, In my honest opinion. K&N is the absolute best that you can get. The fliters provide by far the best flow. They also have a Million-mile warranty, and they can be washed and reused over and over again. I like the one i have in my Sentra so much that we got one for our Plymoth Voyager as well. 

If your looking for something else thats not K&N, ive heard that some people have had good results with "American Products Company" (APC). They have intimidator intakes i think. From what i hear, the filters are pretty good. I have no experience with them myself, so i dont really know though. 

Be carefull when choosing a filter. Ones that are made of paper, and oil saturated foam, provide terrible flow, less than impressive durability, and dont filter very well.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

APC is a pile of ricey crap.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yeah, they do make lots of ricey stuff eh?

-Nick


----------

